# sometimes people really want to believe



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/ottawa/complete-64-fender-telecaster-original/1571765656


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Oh yeah. "Original" Want to believe, or just 100% dillusional??


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

LMAO, complete and original?

Yeah except for the bridge, pickups, neck plate....who knows what else.

I don't believe in "blaming the victim", but if you fall for that ad, you're ripe for the picking (hardee har).


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

this person better have a thick skin 'cause some insulting messages will probably be sent to him


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

The ad








Actual '64


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Alan Small said:


> this person better have a thick skin 'cause some insulting messages will probably be sent to him


Appropriately IMO.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

Funny, obviously didn't do his basic homework. You get all sorts of crackpots when ads are free.

But ironically (and sacrilegiously) enough, the one he's selling is more than likely a better overall guitar than a real '64 Tele. I've played many of these old late 50s to 60s guitars, most are old clunkers that sound fine but play (and smell) funny - sort of like the cars of that era. Art (and value) is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

FatStrat2 said:


> Funny, obviously didn't do his basic homework. You get all sorts of crackpots when ads are free.
> 
> But ironically (and sacrilegiously) enough, the one he's selling is more than likely a better overall guitar than a real '64 Tele. I've played many of these old late 50s to 60s guitars, most are old clunkers that sound fine but play (and smell) funny - sort of like the cars of that era. Art (and value) is in the eye of the beholder.


I can't say I've played many old Fenders, but I've played a few and yes, like today's guitars, some are great and some are not so great.

Collectors may not care about that and that helps drive the prices up.

Players do care.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

FatStrat2 said:


> Art (and value) is in the eye of the beholder.


Yeah, but $3500? More like eye of the beerholder. As in he's drunk.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Ah yes, the highly desirable Greg Bennet designed Tele during the period in 1964 when Samick bought the company from Leo Fender.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Partscaster. The Samick Greg Bennet guitars did not use Fender style headstocks so I'm guessing the neck is not original to the guitar. Either way the Greg Bennet Series guitars typically sell in the $200-$250 range used.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Guy who is selling prolly fell for the same bullshit.


----------



## crann (May 10, 2014)

The seller, probably:


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

The Samick plate is probably just something the assembler had laying around.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

laristotle said:


> The Samick plate is probably just something the assembler had laying around.


That's what I was thinking.

Anytime I buy parts I'm pretty particular about not having brands or serial numbers on them, but if you're just building something from parts you have laying around, you never know what those numbers mean and they rarely have any connection to the actual guitar.

But posting an ad for a complete and original vintage instrument that clearly has a different neck plate is next level dumb.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Adjusted his still-too-high asking price to $1500.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

There are degrees of being incorrect and then there's just plain wrong. This one's the latter.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

If you're trying to get even $1500, why wouldn't you pop for a Fender neckplate? They aren't that expensive.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

I used to work on Elgin Street in the court building there. Maybe its a judge or a lawyer selling it.


----------



## no.mop (Dec 21, 2009)

Brave to have their phone number in that ad. The Samick plate makes me want to believe that they're just trolling but the rest of the gear make me unsure.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

I talked to him. He said he was basing his pricing on one he found on reverb. He sent me a link to a Fender CS of the same colour. "It's the same model" he says. I informed him of his errors- to which he said "well, I don't know, I just have to sell because I need money. I'm including a lot of other stuff" bla bla bla. A guy hoping for a sucker? Don't know. I don't think he was self aware enough to be calculating.


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

I saved this one for years before using it on one of my ratrod strats, which for some reason, folks always seem to think is a really old Fender Stratocaster that has been modified. Maybe I should put a Fender decal on it so that everyone will understand that it's not a real Fender.


----------

